# Tycos rockin RRR wheels!



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I finally broke down and picked some of these up. I gotta say, these look REALLY nice, the material is a good solid plastic and the detail is amazing. Id heard rumors of some being out of round but I bought 2 each of the 6 styles and all 12 sets ride pretty true...any off-centeredness of the axle holes is negligible for something that isn't hardcore raced.

So here's what Ive done with these:

Slots:


Bullets:


Factories:


Steelies:


T/A's:


Cobras:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Those cars are the 'home' of those sets of wheels, but I couldn't help doing the old switcheroo on some of my other cars to see what looks good on what. I talked to Phil, asked him if they planned to do any more styles and he says demand is a bit soft for these wheels, which I find a bit hard to believe. Sure, T-jets are more popular prolly always will be. But seeing as how these fit pretty much everything else, I would think if the word gets out, the demand will follow. I also think that showing different cars wearing them would sell these left and right. I for one, will be getting more!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

And these DO fit the Lifelike/Rokar M chassis too:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Uhhhhh..... c'mon man!......the demand was soft and remains soft because so were the hub centers and the QC was deplorable.... period. To make matters worse the customer service stance was insulting at best. The "You installed them wrong!" attitude is now payed forward to today. A little sugar would have went a long ways in those days 

I cant imagine what went wrong...

Fact is, those look absolutely gorgeous in your full color expose'. Based on your comments I might be persuaded to squeeze open my coin purse and randomly sample their new offerings. I'd dump a whole mortgage payment and more just to get rid of "stupid looking wheel syndrome" in my collection and install period/model correct rims. :thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Hmm...These hub centers are pretty close to dead on. Id say the most out of wack one I had in the bunch is still way better than the average Auto World wheels. I ran every one of these and no bouncy monkey motion that I could tell, so maybe the first run had a few bad eggs?

Oh and for the record, most all of these are on HP2 and HP7 chassis. I had to cut the shoulders off all 4 wheels for the late model HP2s, but the rears on the HP7s, earlier curvehuggers and 440 widepans were left alone--narrower gearboxes.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Naw, it was the old Glitsy chromed resin wheels I was referring to. 

As many others are, I'm very glad to hear your positive review on the new rims! A nice variety of styles, that run out good has always been an issue in our hobby. 

Vincent Wheels has enjoyed a rise in popularity as well as expanding their vendor list here in America. I'd love to support American made RRR.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

he must have done much better on the afx rims , after all the complaints about the tjet rims an tires.
because the tjet rims I got from RRR a couple years  back rims wobble pretty bad.
and the tires that he sold with them a few years back were egg shaped , not even round.
I have some of the yellow tjet truck rims from RRR that are so bad it throws the truck off the track if you try to go fast . going slow it wobbles and bobs up n down ..
but they all look good sitting still.. 
I used to put them on custom cars I sold on ebay and got complaints about them wobbling from my customers.
I had to switch to Vincent rims for the stuff I sell ..im glad the afx rims an tires are better ..
mabe il buy some again..


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow these looks great!! How many sets did you buy? What did the order run you?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Bill--Gotcha. I seem to remember someone complaining about the first run of AFX/tyco wheels...but then I could be out of my mind.

NTX--I bought 12 full sets--2 each of all 6 styles. I also ordered a sheet of towtruck decals for a project I have going so all of that shipped was $59. The wheels with front axle and front tires are $4 a set, $4.50 for chrome.

Speaking of Vincents, yes those are a helluva nice product too. But there is a GLARING hole in the lineup: The tyco/tomy sets only work on narrow tycos. Those dinky little front wheels and rubber band tires wont even come close to touching the track on any widepan, and that's the bulk of what I have. Ive been able to adapt the widest 2 wheels (4 mm and 5 mm) to fit tyco front axles by sleeving them with bored out 1/16 tubing. But man is it a PITA. FYI, the 4 mm wide wheels are pretty much the exact size as stock widepan fronts. I use those on widepan cars/vans and hotrods but on Jeeps, Blazers, etc I use the 5mm fronts all around. 

XTraction chassis are a lot friendlier to use the wides up front. I use the standard T-jet wheels out back, since that's the right axle diameter, but then I get 5 mm Tyco rears to use up front, use a smooth shaft TycoPro/Curvehugger rear axle on the front and I use the 'sloppy' XTractions with the front axle holes gauged to .64. I have a thread on here about how I did this...


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

here's the link to the 2nd thread on Vincents, within this thread, theres a link to the thread where I show the nuts and bolts of how Im doing the adapting:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=282421&highlight=vincent


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

did you know that you can buy the Vincent rims from MEV without tires , 
and you can buy 4 wide ones or mix n match them as needed..
I don't mess with tyco stuff very much.. 
I build mostly resin custom aurora tjets . and some 4gear resin customs
im not a racer , more of a builder of resin body tjet customs.
I don't really like the 4gear's but some of the resin bodys need the longer chassis..


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Great RRR Rim job Batman...*

These rims made this fun to drive TYCO truck fun to look at too now!

Love these rims...This spare tire is an AFX rim. 

















I hear you on the T-JET rims but, to tell the truth I would stick an axle in them first and then pull out & off the rims. Then when it came time to stick them on my chassis axles I'd slip them on & they would run pretty true. I wouldn't race them in a race at Robs house but, they work real nice for going around the track for fun.

Bob...Got Rims...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

This AW body is going to get painted (again) soon as it comes out of the TANK of Pine Sol.















On Joez #5 Lola these Chrome RRR rims added just the right touch of Chrome Pa-Dazzle that was needed to push this car over the edge a bit.



This Armored Car came primed up from Greg Gipe. There are many people who help make this slot car world a fun place. Thank You all!!

I thank you Phil for making these rims. They help inspire lots of my builds.
Sometimes rims just pull off the final look to make things look right.
These RRR rims do that.

Bz


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice work as always, Bobzilla! that stepside/peterbilt is pretty sweet! I seem to remember having a Stomper or Roughriders 4x4 as a kid that was a longnose semi with a pickup bed attached...that's how it was designed. Cool stuff!

Now that Ive seen the steelies in chrome, I know I farged it by getting silver. Might have to relocate the old ones and get more in chrome for the cars that can wear em...

Jim--Yeah I know MEV has the Vinnies, but if you go to the website direct, he sells everything individually too. AND he has all the styles. There have been some new additions to the lineup in the past year or so. AND the Vincent order form is pretty user friendly...I think they sell direct a bit cheaper if I remember right...


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

them some great lookin cars bob !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
and the wheels do look cool on them..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The two advantages of ordering Vincents from MEV is (1) free shipping, and (2) they are coming from the US and not Germany so you get them a bit faster. Best to call Mike and make sure he has all of your order in stock. I've ordered from him in the past and it was held up waiting for a delivery from Vincent in Germany, and I was able to change my order to get it in the mail that day.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> The two advantages of ordering Vincents from MEV is (1) free shipping, and (2) they are coming from the US and not Germany so you get them a bit faster. Best to call Mike and make sure he has all of your order in stock. I've ordered from him in the past and it was held up waiting for a delivery from Vincent in Germany, and I was able to change my order to get it in the mail that day.


maybe Ill give that a try on the next go-round. But does he stock EVERYTHING, including the tyco sizes? I use the made for tyco parts on the rears, and the T-jets on the fronts....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think he only stocks T Jet sizes. I doubt he stocks TYCO sizes stuff.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Bill--Gotcha. I seem to remember someone complaining about the first run of AFX/tyco wheels...but then I could be out of my mind . . .


Not out of yer mind . . . the steelies were pretty bad...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3675341&postcount=9

:freak:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

yea that's some weeble wobblers there...but again, AW has done worse...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

grungerockjeepe - man those wheels/rims looks nice on your cars! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks, man! I know youre a Tyco man...wheels are one of tyco's weak spots but this fixes it.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

grungerockjeepe said:


> thanks, man! I know youre a Tyco man...wheels are one of tyco's weak spots but this fixes it.


This is so true!!!

I'm also diggin Bob..your cars look great...Zilla's customs!!!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

2nd wave! I just got another package of RRR wheels...here are the first few that Ive mounted up:

Factories in black, they resemble the classic stocker wheels:


Chrome factories. These look ridiculously 'right' on a fox body mustang:


A pair of Dodge cruisin' vans. Amazing how the right wheels and a little work in the details--specifically the blackout on the grills--can really make or break the look. Bullets/Slots in chrome


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

These 3 are inter-related. Its a little 5-car TV project Ive got going. The Jeep is complete, the blazer and vette are just getting started. Car #4 would be a dead giveaway and #5 is in pieces:

Military Police Jeep CJ on black Steelies:


'84 Corvette on chrome Cobras. Stripe is pending!


K-5 Blazer on silver T/A's. Soon to get a sheriff/police conversion. The lower rockers have been shaved to lower it slightly. With the wheels, it makes a HUGE difference and helps fill the gaping front fenders.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET!!!! Keep them coming!

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice lookin wheels!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, what a difference a nice set of wheels makes!! Those vans are killer with them wheels!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm going to have to get some of these wheels! Those bullets and cobras look great!!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I finished off the sheriff Blazer...here it is with the already completed MP Jeep and the partially finished stakebed Peterbilt. The Corvette and van that go with these 3 are still in the works...and would give away the project!



And a Mustang that I recently acquired off of Ebay, rocking the chrome T/A's:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------

